

GoGeo – High Performance Maps Platform - sidi
http://gogeo.io/

======
dang
Signups don't count as Show HNs:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).
There needs to be something for people to play with.

